# North Stewart County



## SlipperyHillHunter1970 (Sep 17, 2012)

We are up in the northwest portion of the county. Just thought I would make a record of our progress this yr. This is my first post..


----------



## SlipperyHillHunter1970 (Oct 12, 2012)

*Food Plots are n and Growing..*

Any one else hunting up this way...


----------



## jrayjeepcj2a (Oct 15, 2012)

i'll be hunting right on the border of sumter and webster county, not to far from you.  not to many people from these areas get on here to much do they?


----------



## TarponStalker (Oct 30, 2012)

We are located at the very northern edge of Stewart Co. About 10 miles from Richland. We've seen a few does and some smaller 6 and 8 pts. but hoping the big guys will be showing up soon. What I really would like to see is about an inch of rain.
I was up there on opening weekend and was concerned with the numbers of different coyote packs I heard. It seems that sometimes we have lots of them around then other times you don't see any tracks or hear any.


----------



## SlipperyHillHunter1970 (Nov 2, 2012)

We were up for the opener and my son and I took five carpet heads. Saw a few with horns but no shooters. A buddy of ours took a decent hog. One really nice nine point was taken. Yes we too could here the yotes starting up at sunset. Hope we are not missing out not being up this weekend.. Will be back on the 9th thru turkey day...


----------



## TarponStalker (Nov 4, 2012)

Most everyone in our club saw a few does and bucks but nobody took a deer. In the past 3-4 years we have changed our thoughts on shooting so many does. I believe it is ok to take a few but there is no doubt the deer herd is way less than it was 25 years ago with the liberal doe limits and higher coyote populations than ever. We hope to get our deer herd back to a decent number by letting some of the does live to drop some fawns. We have almost 900 acres with 7 members. We rarely kill more than 4 does for the entire club along with 2-4 bucks. It seems to be working for us.


----------



## Curtis (Nov 5, 2012)

We are near you.  Not seeing nearly as much.  Seems to be just too hot.  Between the heat and the heavy doe harvest, we are just not seeing the numbers as in the past.
We too are hearing and seeing coyotes.


----------



## willkelley (Nov 6, 2012)

im south of lumpkin in one place and south of richland in another. its hard to kill anything when you hear shots coming from every direction. no one around us seems to want to let them walk...


----------



## SlipperyHillHunter1970 (Nov 6, 2012)

*On The Road Friday for Ten Days or So*

Headed up... Will post what I see or shoot when I get back .. Everyone be safe and enjoy the woods...


----------



## tail_slider3d (Nov 7, 2012)

I hunt the bellbottom area up there.  Love my property but it sounds like a war.  Way too many meat Hunters.


----------



## SlipperyHillHunter1970 (Nov 19, 2012)

Saw some activity a week ago today. This morning they are running the girls hard... We shall see what the week brings


----------



## SlipperyHillHunter1970 (Nov 19, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone.......


----------



## tail_slider3d (Nov 20, 2012)

Killed this guy Sunday morning.  Very few shots all weekend.  I had to hunt hard but it paid off.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice buck! I am hunting near Lumpkin.


----------



## Trey Miller (Nov 27, 2012)

I understand it's all about putting meat in the freezer and all but in my opinion you gather meat in the early part of season then when the rut gets full blown shoot the (BIGGER) bucks not the cow horn spikes or the basket rack bucks. I live in Stewart County and I wish it would go to an antler restriction county. Way to many small bucks are getting killed in my opinion.


----------



## SlipperyHillHunter1970 (Nov 30, 2012)

Nice Buck Tail Slider. I agree with you Trey. Restrictions would be nice, we have a small peice of property that is between two larger ones that do not practice any sort of QDM. Seems the ones we let walk to grow get got by the other guys.. Kinda makes it useless to try. I did not get the chance on a decent buck this yr. Saw plenty of smaller ones but no shooters. Took a cpl of does early on for the freezer. If you guys come accross a 100 to 150 ac peice of land near the North end of the county please let me know. I'm looking to cultivate a small area just for my daughter to take her first deer on....


----------



## TarponStalker (Dec 7, 2012)

Our deer sightings have slowed to almost nothing since Thanksgiving. I guess the warm weather is to blame. We started off the season seeing several deer each day with possibly 2-3 bucks per day for some. It seems like we didn't even have a decent rut. It just went from great to zero overnight. I saw 3 does and one button buck early this week. They came out when it was too dark to shoot.  
Hunting usually slows down after Thanksgiving but this is the most drastic I have seen.


----------

